# Blackberry Shrimp at Petco



## bgodwin1987 (Dec 21, 2006)

So I went to Petco today and I saw a tank with a few of these Blackberry Shrimp does anyone know what species these are? They kinda look like blue, black cherry red shrimp. Also could these interbreed with crystal red shrimp?


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

they are most likely a Neocaridina
so they would not breed with CRS.


----------



## aquarliam (Dec 26, 2010)

Blackberry shrimp, although sometimes different, are most of the time "Caridina Babaulti var. blue/black"

They do not interbreed with CRS


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

I was under the impression other Caridina could breed with CRS.
the truth is "blackberry" is so vague, we can't really help until
you post a photo or get the scientific name from the breeder.


----------



## aquarliam (Dec 26, 2010)

only caridina cantonensis will breed with other caridina cantonensis, just like only caridina babaulti will breed with caridina babaulti.

after all, caridina japonica is amano shrimp, but it can only breed in brackish water, same with caridina propinqua


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

If it is the blackberry that I am thinking of, it is a varient of the RCS.


----------



## Treetom (Jan 23, 2011)

Would love to see shrimp in my local Petsmart or Petco.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I never see these shrimp. @!#$%@ 

I always see people talking about them though.
Sigh.


----------



## Option (Jan 14, 2011)

Gordon - I saw these at Union Square petco once. They're not that impressive. About as impressive as their cherry shrimp in color, except instead of red it's a more prune colored.


----------



## THHNguyen (Dec 2, 2006)

aquarliam said:


> only caridina cantonensis will breed with other caridina cantonensis, just like only caridina babaulti will breed with caridina babaulti.
> 
> after all, caridina japonica is amano shrimp, but it can only breed in brackish water, same with caridina propinqua


Agreed... everyone always uses the whole no caridina with other caridinas and no neocaridinas with other neos. It just doesn't always work that way. Those that do interbreed, for example like Tigers and Bees are IMO most likely really closely related, as can bee seen in their similar morphology and parameter preferences, if not just variations of the same species. Wild bees and tigers don't look that much different color wise too.


----------

